# Mi vergogno tanto



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

ma come son messi??
30 anni eh? non 15 o 70:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

14/8/2010
*Finge furto dopo notte con squillo*

*Grosseto, aveva speso 1.500 euro*

Ha denunciato il furto dell'auto per "coprire" le spese sostenute per trascorrere una notte con una escort. E' successo a Grosseto, dove un 30enne ha finto il furto per non aver voluto dire ai genitori di aver speso 1.500 euro. Quando la polizia ha ritrovato l'auto, dalla quale non erano stati rubati un pc e altri oggetti di valore, si è insospettita. Messo alle strette,* l'uomo, piangendo,* ha confessato di essersi inventato tutto.

L'uomo aveva denunciato il furto del suv, dichiarando di averlo lasciato parcheggiato sotto casa la sera precedente, e di non averlo ritrovato quando era uscito di casa per andare al lavoro. In mattinata, un collega di lavoro ha segnalato la vettura in una via cittadina. Sul posto è intervenuta anche la polizia scientifica per i rilievi del caso. 

All'interno c'erano tutti gli oggetti di valore (autoradio, computer portatile) non erano stati rubati, ad eccezione della somma in contanti di 1.500 euro, che erano stati prelevati dal portafoglio rimasto nel veicolo. A quel punto i poliziotti si sono insospettiti e hanno accompagnato il 30enne in questura per capire meglio i fatti. L'uomo ha iniziato a cadere in contraddizione, modificando il racconto e alla fine è crollato. Mettendosi a piangere, ha raccontato la verità. 

La sera prima aveva avuto un incontro con una escort, a cui aveva dapprima offerto la cena, e successivamente ci si era intrattenuto per tutta la notte. L'incontro gli era costato 1.500 euro, e il 30enne non aveva il coraggio di dire ai genitori di essere rimasto senza soldi. Durante il racconto i polizioti hanno verificato che per raggiungere il posto di lavoro, l'uomo aveva rubato quella mattina una bicicletta. Da qui la denuncia a piede libero per i reati di simulazione di reato e furto.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

grigia...molto grigia la situazione.


col suv, ancora in casa, che deve giustificare 1500 euro ai genitori, e se li sputtana anche con una escort. 

secondo me la famiglia è piu' responsabile di lui.10000 volte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Poveretto, con il suv, a trentanni a casa a rendere conto ai genitori e sorpreso dai prezzi della escort ...manco gliel'ha chiesta prima la tariffa...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Le escort costano eh?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le escort costano eh?


:carneval::carneval: 

meno pretese meno spese


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grigia...molto grigia la situazione.
> 
> 
> col suv, ancora in casa, che deve giustificare 1500 euro ai genitori, e se li sputtana anche con una escort.
> ...


di non avergli dato abbastanza calci nel culo sicuramente


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poveretto, con il suv, a trentanni a casa a rendere conto ai genitori e sorpreso dai prezzi della escort ...manco gliel'ha chiesta prima la tariffa...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Se non cacci subito la grana...l'escort neanche si siede al tavolo del ristorante...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se non cacci subito la grana...l'escort neanche si siede al tavolo del ristorante...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> meno pretese meno spese


:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl:


idealizzano bocca di rosa di de andrè ma mirano alla escort da 1500 euro a botta.
che pirla!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Se non cacci subito la grana...l'escort neanche si siede al tavolo del ristorante...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


sa fare il suo lavoro:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grigia...molto grigia la situazione.
> 
> 
> col suv, ancora in casa, che deve giustificare 1500 euro ai genitori, e se li sputtana anche con una escort.
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poveretto, con il suv, a trentanni a casa a rendere conto ai genitori e sorpreso dai prezzi della escort ...manco gliel'ha chiesta prima la tariffa...


 flic flac


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

ora ditemi cosa dite ad un figlio di 30 anni che vi torna a casa con questa storia.
dove andate a raccogliere le palle che vi sono partite ndo si sa dove:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ora ditemi cosa dite ad un figlio di 30 anni che vi torna a casa con questa storia.
> dove andate a raccogliere le palle che vi sono partite ndo si sa dove:singleeye:


 Però anch'io una volta mi son fatta fare la fotocopia di una pagina di quotidiano che costava 6 volte il quotidiano e non l'avevo chiesto prima.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anch'io una volta mi son fatta fare la fotocopia di una pagina di quotidiano che costava 6 volte il quotidiano e non l'avevo chiesto prima.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ora ditemi cosa dite ad un figlio di 30 anni che vi torna a casa con questa storia.
> dove andate a raccogliere le palle che vi sono partite ndo si sa dove:singleeye:



che gli dico?

recito il mea culpa.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ora ditemi cosa dite ad un figlio di 30 anni che vi torna a casa con questa storia.
> dove andate a raccogliere le palle che vi sono partite ndo si sa dove:singleeye:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però anch'io una volta mi son fatta fare la fotocopia di una pagina di quotidiano che costava 6 volte il quotidiano e non l'avevo chiesto prima.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

*Anch'io mi vergogno.*

http://www.tg1.rai.it/dl/tg1/2010/articoli/ContentItem-43ae2a2b-02dc-493a-80a0-d4b7da639cc2.html


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

già ieri mi ero vergognata anche di questo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

*e questo?*

http://www.escortforum.net/recensioni/en

Invece di cacciare i mariti di casa, cominciate da qua. Se fossi una donna non so che farei.


----------



## geisha (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma come son messi??
> 30 anni eh? non 15 o 70:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> 14/8/2010
> ...


30 anni spesi in nutella e mernedini del mulino bianco che gli hanno fulminato i neuroni!!!


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che gli dico?
> 
> recito il mea culpa.


Idem.
Ragazzi non ci mettiamo tutto il nostro a sollecitare il buon senso nei figli. Ma se un genitore non ci arriva nemmeno lontanamente all'idea che il figlio possa andare ad escort...che colpa ha?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Idem.
> Ragazzi non ci mettiamo tutto il nostro a sollecitare il buon senso nei figli. Ma se un genitore non ci arriva nemmeno lontanamente all'idea che il figlio possa andare ad escort...che colpa ha?


Guarda me...mia madre ha fatto di tutto per fare di me un uomo casto...


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda me...mia madre ha fatto di tutto per fare di me un uomo casto...


Sei andato all'asilo dalle suore ?<???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei andato all'asilo dalle suore ?<???
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Odio le suore. Non le posso vedere le pinguine. Mi hanno fatto male all'ospedale da bambino. In compenso sono stato in collegio dai frati. Là ho imparato tutto ciò che mi serviva.
A 17 anni, incrociai monnapica e fu la fine della mia vocazion


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (18 Agosto 2010)

Ma esistono veamente personaggi del genere ?

A me sembra una bufala...



Abigail ha detto:


> ma come son messi??
> 30 anni eh? non 15 o 70:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> 14/8/2010
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che coglione! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ma esistono veamente personaggi del genere ?
> 
> A me sembra una bufala...


Embè e quel giovane trevisano che beccato dalla polizia con una prostituta, si tolse la vita dalla vergogna?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè e quel giovane trevisano che beccato dalla polizia con una prostituta, si tolse la vita dalla vergogna?


Vabbè, ma è cosa diversa.... Questo qui si è fregato con le sue stesse mani.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè e quel giovane trevisano che beccato dalla polizia con una prostituta, si tolse la vita dalla vergogna?


 Chi fa una cosa del genere prima o poi si uccide comunque, imho. Alla prima prova pesante della vita, difficilmente regge...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

*I conti non tornano.*

Come già vi dissi, conosco una donna che fa la escort. 
Come vi dissi, i suoi consigli sono sempre stati utilissimi per me, non ha mai cannato o detto cose legate alla paura di vederle in un certo modo. Lei dice che sta storia è molto strana. 
Nel suo lavoro si impara a misurare le persone con una scaltrezza micidiale. Lei è una vera amica: se io le dico, " Senti sta qua mi ha detto così. Cosa vuol dire?" e lei secca: " Conte ti sta scaricando, scappa finchè sei in tempo." Insomma nessuna escort che si rispetti va a chiedere certe cifre a chi intuisce non possa impiegarne almeno dieci volte tanto. Secondo lei qui non si tratta di escort, ma di un gioco di dominazione. Nuova moda, tu devi trovare piacere nel "coccolare" e "adorare come una dea" una che ti farà sottostare ad ogni suo capriccio. Queste qui comunque possono fare seri danni, come dire, vuoi un mio bacio, vai sull'himalaya e prendimi quel fiore.

Altresì le escorts furbe, seguono un ristretto numero di clienti ben paganti e ben affidati, scelti soprattutto a seconda della professione che fanno. Se ti fai gli amici giusti e impari a evitare rigorosamente gli sfigati non incappi nei guai. Gran parte dei proventi vengono investiti in immobili. In modo tale, da chiudere la carriera in un certo modo e passare la seconda metà della vita come rispettabilissima signora piena di soldi.

Conoscendola posso assicurare che lei ha optato per recitare il ruolo della "finta moglie" che sia presentabile in cene di affari, convegni ecc, ecc...
Per sua scelta, nessuna frequentazione con i politici, che poi ti ricattano a nastro. ( sic).


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*...*

Una volta le chiamavano etere, poi favorite, poi demi-mondaines, poi cocottes ed infine mantenute... venivano spacciate a vario modo periodo e titolo per quelle che non erano o, almeno, la gente fingeva di crederci...
Adesso sono delle professioniste scaltre e navigate che galleggiano sui vizi e sulle debolezze e sulle necessità contingenti  sul genere umano maschile (che detto tra noi in quel contesto é molto meno complicato di quel che si creda). 
Quindi senza ironia né sfottò, é semplòi emente il mestiere che hanno scelto e, se sono meticolose, sono esattamente come tu hai descritto la tua amica escort.
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una volta le chiamavano etere, poi favorite, poi demi-mondaines, poi cocottes ed infine mantenute... venivano spacciate a vario modo periodo e titolo per quelle che non erano o, almeno, la gente fingeva di crederci...
> Adesso sono delle professioniste scaltre e navigate che galleggiano sui vizi e sulle debolezze e sulle necessità contingenti  sul genere umano maschile (che detto tra noi in quel contesto é molto meno complicato di quel che si creda).
> Quindi senza ironia né sfottò, é semplòi emente il mestiere che hanno scelto e, se sono meticolose, sono esattamente come tu hai descritto la tua amica escort.
> Bruja


Ci sono le seguenti tipologie:
Una piramide.
Al grado infimo stanno le sfruttate e le costrette sulla strada.
Sopra stanno le girls che esercitano in appartamento. Solo sesso.
Sopra ancora stanno le escorts che sono in primis dame di compagnia. Lì ci vuole come minimo cena per conoscersi, ed eventualmente notte assieme. Esse sono disponibili anche per viaggi di affari ecc, ecc. Queste qui, devono avere una cultura vastissima, saper parlare di tutto e con tutti. Sono pagate per far si che gli altri uomini ti invidino questa donna. 
Poi ci sono quelle strane esperte in giochi di dominazione: mistress e femdom.
La dominazione psicologica può far disastri eh?
Ci sono uomini che si rovinano per queste.

Nel caso della mia amica che ho conosciuto in aereo come vicina di posto la sua storia è questa:
Costretta a prostituirsi da suo marito, con la violenza, riuscì a scappare da lui e venire nel nostro paese, dove si iscrisse all'università. La sua durezza di cuore è incredibile: lei ti dice solo questo: " Che cazzo te ne frega a te se per realizzare i miei sogni ho dovuto succhiare tanti cazzi?". " Altre nascono con la camicia, a me è capitato questo!". Poi mi ha anche insegnato che nel loro mondo tante si fottono perchè vivono per il denaro che sprecano in cocaina e puttanate varie, lei non si è mai concessa nè alcool nè fumo. Vi è un muro di cemento armato tra lei e il resto dell'umanità. L'unica cosa che le manca ha ammesso è un figlio.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*conte*

Purtroppo é una storia simile a tante, dato il contesto, tuttavia, vivere della rendita di dove ci si siede, finito il disagio e la costrizione, resta una scelta.
Non la giudico perché economicamente é fruttuosa e redditizia... ci si garantisce la maturità ed anche la vecchiaia, e se lei é così indurita e tranciante fa bene a proseguire.
Quanto al figlio, avrà senza dubbio modo di averlo, e la sola cosa che dovrà curare   che il figlio non sappia mai l' esatta provenianza del loro benessere...
Come dico spesso, noi siamo la somma della casualità, del fato ma anche delle nostre scelte 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Purtroppo é una storia simile a tante, dato il contesto, tuttavia, vivere della rendita di dove ci si siede, finito il disagio e la costrizione, resta una scelta.
> Non la giudico perché economicamente é fruttuosa e redditizia... ci si garantisce la maturità ed anche la vecchiaia, e se lei é così indurita e tranciante fa bene a proseguire.
> Quanto al figlio, avrà senza dubbio modo di averlo, e la sola cosa che dovrà curare   che il figlio non sappia mai l' esatta provenianza del loro benessere...
> *Come dico spesso, noi siamo la somma della casualità, del fato ma anche delle nostre scelte *
> Bruja



Ma bentornata


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

Se ci riescono, se e' una scelta nessuno le obbliga, perche' no? Facessero un po' come vogliono


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ci riescono, se e' una scelta nessuno le obbliga, perche' no? Facessero un po' come vogliono


Ovvio però.
Per certe persone le opzioni di scelta sono molto poche.
Facile sempre giudicare con le spalle coperte.
Non è una scelta, bisogna avere i numeri per fare certi lavori.
Fanno come meglio riescono. Anche loro.
Io comunque è una persona che ammiro e stimo con tutto il mio cuore.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio però.
> *Per certe persone le opzioni di scelta sono molto poche.*
> Facile sempre giudicare con le spalle coperte.
> Non è una scelta, bisogna avere i numeri per fare certi lavori.
> ...


Questo non e' sempre vero... da queste parti lo fanno perche' si fanno un sacco di soldi.

Quindi ripeto, se ci riescono, perche' io non ci riuscirei, ottimo per loro. Non capisco dove tu legga "giudizio" da parte mia o perche' tu debba sempre cercare di leggere cose che non sono... quali spalle coperte?

Ma vai un po' dove sai va'!


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2010)

OT: Lettry, bellissimo carlino! Li adoro!


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come già vi dissi, conosco una donna che fa la escort.
> Come vi dissi, i suoi consigli sono sempre stati utilissimi per me, non ha mai cannato o detto cose legate alla paura di vederle in un certo modo. Lei dice che sta storia è molto strana.
> Nel suo lavoro si impara a misurare le persone con una scaltrezza micidiale. Lei è una vera amica: se io le dico, " Senti sta qua mi ha detto così. Cosa vuol dire?" e lei secca: " Conte ti sta scaricando, scappa finchè sei in tempo." Insomma nessuna escort che si rispetti va a chiedere certe cifre a chi intuisce non possa impiegarne almeno dieci volte tanto. Secondo lei qui non si tratta di escort, *ma di un gioco di dominazione. Nuova moda*, tu devi trovare piacere nel "coccolare" e "adorare come una dea" una che ti farà sottostare ad ogni suo capriccio. Queste qui comunque possono fare seri danni, come dire, *vuoi un mio bacio, vai sull'himalaya e prendimi quel fiore.*
> 
> ...


Niente di nuovo caro conte... l'amor cortese medievale per la dama impossibile. Vuoi un mio bacio? Ammazza il drago  E il cavaliere godeva proprio nella fatica dell'impresa, sapendo che si sarebbe dovuto accontantare solo del bacetto! Anche perchè se avesse davvero consumato, l'incanto sarebbe svanito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Niente di nuovo caro conte... l'amor cortese medievale per la dama impossibile. Vuoi un mio bacio? Ammazza il drago  E il cavaliere godeva proprio nella fatica dell'impresa, sapendo che si sarebbe dovuto accontantare solo del bacetto! Anche perchè se avesse davvero consumato, l'incanto sarebbe svanito.


 Conclusione: non datela.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo non e' sempre vero... da queste parti lo fanno perche' si fanno un sacco di soldi.
> 
> Quindi ripeto, se ci riescono, perche' io non ci riuscirei, ottimo per loro. Non capisco dove tu legga "giudizio" da parte mia o perche' tu debba sempre cercare di leggere cose che non sono... quali spalle coperte?
> 
> Ma vai un po' dove sai va'!


Cos'hai?
Certo che lo fanno perchè fanno un sacco di soldi.
Ma fanno un sacco di soldi solo quelle che hanno i numeri per fare questo lavoro: capisci bene che quando uno paga, esige che il prodotto e le prestazioni siano come il cliente desidera. 
Non ho letto giudizi da parte tua, che dici?
Spalle coperte?
Ovvio, c'è chi parte con alle spalle una buona famiglia che ti mantiene e ti fa studiare e chi invece non ha avuto queste opportunità no?
Lei mi ha raccontato che quando è scappata da suo marito ed è venuta in Italia, ha ricevuto una mano, dalle suore di un convento. Altrimenti, dice, chissà dove e come sarei finita. Poi alla domanda sul come mai ha scelto questo al posto di un lavoro in fabbrica, ha risposto che un lavoro da operaia non le avrebbe mai permesso di raggiungere i suoi obiettivi di laurearsi. 
Non capisco perchè anche tu ce l'hai sempre su con me, mica ti ho mai fatti niente eh?


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conclusione: non datela.


 Certo che no!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'hai?
> Certo che lo fanno perchè fanno un sacco di soldi.
> Ma fanno un sacco di soldi solo quelle che hanno i numeri per fare questo lavoro: capisci bene che quando uno paga, esige che il prodotto e le prestazioni siano come il cliente desidera.
> Non ho letto giudizi da parte tua, che dici?
> ...


Veramente mi sembra proprio il contrario... in ogni caso...

Lo studio e la buona famiglia non garantiscono niente... il mondo e' pieno di gente che studia e lavora e non tutti vanno a  fare l'escort o il gigolo'... alcuni lo fanno e credimi non li giudico affatto, con o senza storia strappalacrime.

Quando studiavo lavoro in un forno del pane e qualche sera in pub... sono scelte, ognuno fa le sue, nessuno e' meglio dell'altro e alla storia del fine che giustifica i mezzi ci credo sempre meno


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conclusione: non datela.


O almeno non datela a loro:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O almeno non datela a loro:carneval:


insomma, datela con giudizio  a quelli giusti:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma come son messi??
> 30 anni eh? non 15 o 70:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> 14/8/2010
> ...


 E fa bene a vergognarsi, non certo per la escort....ma per tutto il resto!
OMG...non ho parole!


----------

